# Price for an extension..?



## longpockets (10 Nov 2009)

Hi ,

Just wondering if anybody could give me a rough estimate at how much it would cost these days for an extension on a typical dublin city terraced home,

It would be for either a single or a double.. Single would be bathroom, kitchen,utility room type of thing. double would be as the single extension with two bedrooms above. Any idea on prices for both.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## onq (10 Nov 2009)

longpockets said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Just wondering if anybody could give me a rough estimate at how much it would cost these days for an extension on a typical dublin city terraced home,
> 
> ...



You'll need to post far more information than that.

Look at other posts on similar subjects and you'll see the usual questions seeking information regarding; -


House Type [there is a wide range]
Age of Building
Listed Status
Floor Area (existing)
Floor Area (proposed)
Client Design Preference (traditional or modern)
Budget

That's right, don't start with the budget - define what you want and then review what it will cost.
That way you will know what you're paying for in an idela world and can make a more fully informed choice on where to make savings.

BTW "either a single or a double" ... what?



ONQ.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Pope John 11 (10 Nov 2009)

onq said:


> BTW "either a single or a double" ... what?


 
I think the OP is referring to single storey or two storey, OP to clarify however


----------



## longpockets (10 Nov 2009)

That is correct pope,single storey or double storey is what I am looking for.

It is just your average terraced house, i think there roughly 70 sqft Just looking for a rough estimate as to what the price would cost for a single storey and a double storey extention would cost.

By the way this terraced house is not listed..!!

Thanks.


----------



## onq (11 Nov 2009)

If you're just looking for a sqare footage figure I'm sure some of the estate agents websites have links, but I think I've seen figures claimed here for costs of doing them for €60 a sq ft and I've seen them built well for €100-200 a square foot.

A lot depends on what you want yourself in terms of the use in them and the standard of finish and fitments required.

BTW, the phrase "single or double" usually refers to beds, while "single or two" usually refers to storeys, in my experience and this was the basis for my query.

ONQ.


----------



## longpockets (11 Nov 2009)

onq said:


> If you're just looking for a sqare footage figure I'm sure some of the estate agents websites have links, but I think I've seen figures claimed here for costs of doing them for €60 a sq ft and I've seen them built well for €100-200 a square foot.
> 
> A lot depends on what you want yourself in terms of the use in them and the standard of finish and fitments required.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks onq.

It was just a rough guide i was looking for and that has helped.

Btw it was my mistake on the incorrect phrase "single or double", but the topic was price for an extension so i thought you would have assumed what I was talking about as the pope had.

And just to add, if i was looking for a price on beds i would not have posted my query in a sites,planning, self buils extension forum.

Thanks again for the info anyway.


----------

